# Hello from Belgium



## hwoarang-hapkido (May 8, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
i'm a 25years old  girl from Belgium. I'm a webdesigner and I practise taekwondo since 12-13 years, and hapkido since 3years.

I also studied a bit of okinawa kobudo and wing chun for 2 years each, but didn't get really in love with these two.

I had a knee surgery 8 month ago so i had to stop martial art for a few month i just started to train back again 
To keep myself motivate i do some simple video about martial art.
I would like to share those with you, to get some feedback.

And i hope to have nice chat with everyone ^^


----------



## CB Jones (May 8, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Jenna (May 8, 2017)

hwoarang-hapkido said:


> Hi everyone,
> i'm a 25years old  girl from Belgium. I'm a webdesigner and I practise taekwondo since 12-13 years, and hapkido since 3years.
> 
> I also studied a bit of okinawa kobudo and wing chun for 2 years each, but didn't get really in love with these two.
> ...


Hallo welcome here! Is great you have got back into your training.. wow 8 month off then it must have been major surgery for you.. how simple are your videos? nice pictures and some awesome music on there?  good luck, hope to hear some of your views and thoughts xo


----------



## hwoarang-hapkido (May 9, 2017)

Thank you 
i got the anterior cruciate ligament torn.
That's what keeps your knee together. So when you torn it, it's impossible to kick,turn or jump. Because your knee dislocate all the time.
And that's super painful x_x
When you got a surgery for this, they take off a tendon from your hamstring and put it in your knee, as a new cruciate ligament.
You have to wait a few month for your tendon to turn into a ligament (magic ^^) and then do a lot of rehabilitation.
I got 75 rehabilitation session. I'm almost done with it, 4 left! I'm so happy !








This is the 2 video i've made. Which is just a stretching video.
The background music is dragon ball z, so yeah, awesome music ^^


----------



## Tames D (May 9, 2017)

Welcome. Cool Video.


----------



## hwoarang-hapkido (May 9, 2017)

you can tell me if something isn't right or well done in the video. I would like to make more, so i don't want to look stupid. So if there is something you don't like, feel free to tell me


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 9, 2017)

hwoarang-hapkido said:


> you can tell me if something isn't right or well done in the video. I would like to make more, so i don't want to look stupid. So if there is something you don't like, feel free to tell me



First, welcome to MT from another Hapkido practitioner; seems there aren't a lot of us here.  Looking forward to your input.

Second, yes there is something I don't like:  I never had that flexibility by the time I began studying Hapkido, and it hasn't gotten better with time.  Keep it up!  Looks great.  I didn't see you exhibiting pain so I guess the operation and physical therapy is working.  Glad to see it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 9, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jenna (May 9, 2017)

hwoarang-hapkido said:


> Thank you
> i got the anterior cruciate ligament torn.
> That's what keeps your knee together. So when you torn it, it's impossible to kick,turn or jump. Because your knee dislocate all the time.
> And that's super painful x_x
> ...


Sound like a loooong road to your recovery! It is wonderful that you have got there!! and thumbs up for the Dbz  Wishes to you x


----------



## BuckerooBonzai (May 10, 2017)

hwoarang-hapkido said:


> Thank you
> i got the anterior cruciate ligament torn.
> That's what keeps your knee together. So when you torn it, it's impossible to kick,turn or jump. Because your knee dislocate all the time.
> And that's super painful x_x
> ...



That's not a "Ride Flanders" T shirt that you're wearing in the video, is it??? 

I rode the 241 km RVV cyclosportif on the first of April and it was amazing!!!  So love Belgium!  (by the way, great video!)


----------



## hwoarang-hapkido (May 10, 2017)

I'm glad to see there are other hapkido practitioner here  

thank you

Uh no it's not a "Ride Flanders" T shirt. it's the t-shirt from my hapkido club.
Called "hapkido liège"


----------



## hwoarang-hapkido (May 10, 2017)

Just to make it right; i created a new youtube channel, a cleaner one. And so i reuploaded the video 






if you could click on the thumbs up button, it would be great ^-^ thank you


----------



## wingchun100 (May 10, 2017)

Glad you are here!


----------



## Buka (May 10, 2017)

Welcome aboard, sistah.

Curious, was your acl tear a contact or non contact injury?


----------



## hwoarang-hapkido (May 11, 2017)

i did a jump turning back kick, where you hit 2 times during your turn. That's not a crazy technique for me, that's something i was use to do. my knee "broke" when i landed. I didn't had the feeling that i did something wrong , i feel like i just landed as usual.

But i had a pretty crazy workout plan and bad diet before my injury . The week i hurted myself, i added one more training to my schedule, with a special hapkido stage in Germany. My knee broke just at the end of the lesson.

My injury come from over-training. My leg muscle were not strong enough anymore to support the kinda "acrobatic moves" i was used to do, so the ligament took it all.


That's really annoying because you don't feel easily when you over train. I didn't feel tired (but i was sleeping 11h/night ahaha ), or less strong/efficient. it just happened suddently.

Now i really take care of my diet, i make sure to eat enough protein and vitamin (and waaaaaay less sugar! ) for my body to rebuild itself.


----------



## MMArtial (May 16, 2017)

wow, i want like this


----------



## marques (May 16, 2017)

Welcome! 
You posted in a French forum, didn't you?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 16, 2017)

Welcome to MT
Welkom bij MT
Willkommen bei MT
Bienvenue chez MT


----------



## hwoarang-hapkido (May 18, 2017)

Yes indeed  are you also on a french forum?


----------

